# إختطاف فتاة قبطية بديرب نجم - الشرقية



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

*إختطاف فتاة قبطية بديرب نجم - الشرقية ​*






​
*فتاة مسيحية اسمها "جيلان عاطف جورجي"، من مركز ديرب نجم محافظة الشرقية ، وتبلغ من العمر 20 عامًا، اختفت يوم الأحد الماضي ولم تعد إلى منزلها كالمعتاد ، بعد أن ذهبت صباحًا لكليتها ، وفي المساء تم تحرير محضر بذلك برقم 548 بتاريخ 24/01/2010 إدارى ديرب نجم ، وتم اتهام أحد الأشخاص المسلمين ويدعى رضا أحمد عبد المنصف ، وتأكدت قوات الأمن بأن الفتاة بالفعل موجودة عند هذا الشاب ووعدت الأسرة بإعادة الفتاة إليهم خلال 24 ساعة ... 
ورغم مضي ما يقرب من أسبوع ، إلا أن الفتاة لم تعد ، وأكد أحد أقارب الفتاة على مماطلة الأمن للأسرة وعدم الكشف عن مكانها رغم تأكدهم من وجودها مع الشاب ، وبالرغم من تقديم رقم تليفون الشاب إلى الشرطة ، إلا انه قام بتغيير الرقم بعد ذلك ولم يتم الكشف عن رقمه الجديد ، وحسب المعلومات المتوفرة للأسرة أن هذا الشاب سبق أن كان يدرس شريعة وقانون ...
وعلمت الأسرة أن الفتاة يتم أسلمتها حاليًا ، ويتم استيفاء الأوراق الخاصة بتحويلها للإسلام ، ويتكتم الأمن على ذلك ختى يضعهم أمام الأمر الواقع ... 
وتناشد أسرة الفتاة متابعة القضية والكشف عن مكان اختفائها ، وتقديمها إليهم ، بدلاً من المماطلة التي تتم حاليًا ...​*


----------



## youhnna (1 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يرحم يرحم
اية المسلسل الشغال دة
كل يوم خطف فتاة
شكراااااااا مونيكا على الخبر*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 فبراير 2010)

_رحمتك يارب_
_نصلى من اجل ان يلجم الله افواه ابليس واعوانة ويعميه عن بناتنا_
_يارب انت قادر نحن نؤمن ونثق فى رحمتك وقوتك_
_يارب ترجع بالسلامة_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للخبر والمجهود


ملاحظ ان احداث الخطف كثرت هذه الايام


ياريت الاسر تخللى بالها كويس من بناتها


ربنا يطمئنهم عليها​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *ربنا يرحم يرحم
> اية المسلسل الشغال دة
> كل يوم خطف فتاة
> شكراااااااا مونيكا على الخبر*​



*ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة 
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

salvation قال:


> _رحمتك يارب_
> _نصلى من اجل ان يلجم الله افواه ابليس واعوانة ويعميه عن بناتنا_
> _يارب انت قادر نحن نؤمن ونثق فى رحمتك وقوتك_
> _يارب ترجع بالسلامة_
> _شكراا للخبر_​



*أأأأأأأأمين
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للخبر والمجهود
> 
> 
> ملاحظ ان احداث الخطف كثرت هذه الايام
> ...



*أأأأأمين
أشكرك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 فبراير 2010)

*ليه يعدرا كدة ليه تسمحى لابنات ابنك يحصل فيهم كدة 

ضللى علينا يعدرا واحمينا ما احنا ملناش غيرك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ليه يعدرا كدة ليه تسمحى لابنات ابنك يحصل فيهم كدة
> 
> ضللى علينا يعدرا واحمينا ما احنا ملناش غيرك ​*



*أأأأأأأأأأأ مين
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## طحبوش (1 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يرجعها لاهلها سالمة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ربنا يرجعها لاهلها سالمة



*أأأأأأأأأأأمين
ربنا يتمجد​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 فبراير 2010)

*يارب ارحمنا برحمتك *
*وحافظ علي بناتك وولادك وخليهم علي طول في حضنك *
*ربنا يرجعها بخير لاسرتها*
​


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يرجعها سالمه*
*الى اسرتها*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 فبراير 2010)

*يا ساتر يارب
مد إيدك يارب يا يسوع
إحنا رجائنا فيك  *


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2010)

*يارب انت اللي عملت من شاول قاتل المسيحيين ومضطهدهم بولس الرسول *

*رجع بنتك لحضنك وحضن اهلها واحميها من شرهم وكيدهم *

*وغير نفوسهم واهديهم لطريقك يا رب *
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2010)

*


mero_engel قال:



يارب ارحمنا برحمتك 
وحافظ علي بناتك وولادك وخليهم علي طول في حضنك 
ربنا يرجعها بخير لاسرتها
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين
ربنا يرحمنا
أشرك أختى الحبيبة على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *ربنا يرجعها سالمه*
> *الى اسرتها*​



*أأأأأمين
ربنا يرحمنا
أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> *يا ساتر يارب
> مد إيدك يارب يا يسوع
> إحنا رجائنا فيك  *



*أأأأأمين
ربنا يرحمنا
أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *يارب انت اللي عملت من شاول قاتل المسيحيين ومضطهدهم بولس الرسول *
> 
> *رجع بنتك لحضنك وحضن اهلها واحميها من شرهم وكيدهم *
> 
> ...



*أأأأأمين
ربنا يرحمنا
أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2010)

*حرام والله *

* انا قلبى وجعنى على البنات *

* لازم يكون فى تصرف *

* بناتنا فى خطر *

* ولما اللجنه جت محدش رضى يقابلها *

* ويقولوا بلدنا امنه فين الامان ده*​


----------



## هيلانه لويز (4 فبراير 2010)

*جيلان عاطف جورجى" - حلقة جديدة فى مُسلسل اختفاء القبطيات القاصرات*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mjd2NESU1A&feature=player_embedded



كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي الأقباط الأحرار الخميس, 04 فبراير 2010 12:10 







كالعادة.. تختفى فتاة قاصر من بنات الأقباط.. فيهرع الأهل إلى الجهات الأمنية مُستغيثين أملاً فى مُساعدتهم لاسترداد إبنتهم وصَون أعراضهم وكرامتهم.. وكالعادة تلجأ الأجهزة الأمنية إلى المُماطلة والتنويم والتسويف وإعطاء المُسكنات حتى يقع المحظور.. وتأتى الرسالة عبر الهاتف من بعييييييد.. *"مبروك.. بنتكم أشهرت إسلامها، والنهاردة كانت صباحيتها"!!*... فإذا ما رَفع الأهل صوتهم بالاحتجاج تَظهر هُنا "العين الحمرا".. ويبدا مُسلسل جديد من التهديد والوَعيد.. والمُحصِلة النهائية ضياع نفس مات المسيح من أجلها، ومُستقبل أسرة تبددت أحلام كل فرد فيها وتحولت إلى أطلال ورُكام.. والفَضل كل الفضل لأيادى مُلوثة وضمائر لم تعرف يوماً طعم الحياة ونفوس لم تتقدس بالدم القانى ولم تتطهر من الزنا والفُحش، *يدعُمها تواطوء مفضوح من جهات معلومة تُمارس دورها المعهود فى الإيقاع بالأبرياء كما لعبت الدور الأبرز فى سفك الدماء..* والكل يعرف من يفعل.. والكل يعرف من يُحرض.. والكل يعرف من يتلاعب بأمننا وسلامنا.. والكل يعرف من ينتهك أعراضنا ويسفك دماء شبابنا وأطفالنا.. والكل يعرف أيضاً لماذا يفعلون ذلك وما هى مرجعيتهم... *لنا الله.. ولهم عذاباً أليما يوم يقفون أمام الديان العادل بوجوه مَخزية وعيون مُظلمة وضمائر مُلوثة، ستكون أول ما يتقد هلعاً وحسرة فى جحيم أُعد خصيصاً للخاطفين وسافكى الدماء..*



















​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: جيلان عاطف جورجى" - حلقة جديدة فى مُسلسل اختفاء القبطيات القاصرات*

ديه لا مبالاه من أجهزة الأمن 
لا مبالاه بكل شىء 
لا بمشاعر البنت المخطوفة و لا بمشاعر أهلها و لا برأى العالم :smi411:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> *حرام والله *
> 
> * انا قلبى وجعنى على البنات *
> 
> ...



*ربنا يتصرف
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: جيلان عاطف جورجى" - حلقة جديدة فى مُسلسل اختفاء القبطيات القاصرات*



irini mahfouz قال:


> ديه لا مبالاه من أجهزة الأمن
> لا مبالاه بكل شىء
> لا بمشاعر البنت المخطوفة و لا بمشاعر أهلها و لا برأى العالم :smi411:



*ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## dodoz (5 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يرحمناااا*
*بس احنا مش هنقلق من كده*
* لأن ربنا قال لنا ان الكلام ده هيحصل فينا*
*ميرسى لييكى على الخبر *
*وربنا قادر انه يرجعها بسلام للأسرتها*​


----------

